# I'm a sod for this!



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I admit I'm a sod - I've started posting without introducing myself - apologies for my rudeness! 

I'm 30 yrs old, married and male.

I've been lifting on and off since I was 15 with approx the last 18mths-2yrs getting more serious about it (career, marraige etc!)

I'm 6'2" and currently weigh 15 stone, with a BF % of ~ 25-30.

My goals are to increase mass and lose BF (just like everyone else huh!) and to research, learn and if I can help anyone else out.

My interests are :

Cars,

Heavy rock/metal,

Tattoing

Fitness

Learning as much as possible

Oh, and the wife!!!

My experience with supplements are :

Protein

HMB

GABA

Methoxy/Ecdysterone

AST's 3 Andro Xtreme PH's (run for 8 weeks)

ECA

And I'm waiting on a US company to ship some M1T/4AD/Tamox to run (hopefully if it ever f*ckin' appears!) in mid July.

I'm also just starting to research Clenbuterol but as with most things if you can't find it locally (and in MK I can't!) I'll have to get some from the US : (

Thanks for reading, if I can help anyone out please don't hesitate to ask - I'm not here to flame or be rude to anyone - we all need to learn and I'd much rather answer the same question a million times than someone hurt themselves.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi LM, nice to see you again, you can find out a bit more about some others, in this forum, under the heading "where is evrybody from anyway" great to see you have plenty of knowledge, and i hope you enjoy the board mate. P.s. what does bump mean in your reply to some of the posts.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi Dave,

Thanks mate - I've been looking for a more adult board for last couple of months, the sort of board that doesn't include...'I'm 12 done a shed load of test enath, can bench 63 1/4 ton, I train 4 times a day and eat maccyds..." anyway rant over!!!

The 'bump' refers to agreeing with what someone posted in the thread, bit like a 'hear,hear' in politics.

Ok, I'm blushing now  about the knowledge bit! I only have a little bit of knowledge from personal experience and from trying to learn and research all the different compounds out there!

Thanks again Dave.

Cheers,

LM


----------



## Benj1436114491 (Apr 27, 2004)

welcome to the board mate.

I know how you feel about the annoying posts, especially people who think protine shakes are some wonder supliment that will turn them into arnie in a couple of weeks!

Its a good board, my favorite out of all the ones i've been on!


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

I agree with you benj, and admit myself it is annoying when you see these posts, but this is the sort of site with an excellent mixture of youth and experience, which can and will overcome these hurdles.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

im glad you like the board chaps


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Steve I think that was a big compliment to yourself and the board, it is true that it is a mature board, credit to the owner, and to the sense of the members old and new.

Dave.


----------

